
Android 7.0 Nougat review - sajeer
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/android-7-0-nougat-review-do-more-on-your-gigantic-smartphone/
======
Grazester
Direct boot would be welcomed. My phone recently started to reboot at about
5am nearly every morning. I would miss my alarm as a result of me needing to
enter my pattern to start the boot process.

Unfortunately me putting my phone on the N preview didnt help and direct boot
was also not available for the Nexus 6 in this preview. Wiping the cache
seemed to have help...for now.

